# Kritische Lücke in BlackBerry Enterprise Server



## Newsfeed (16 Juli 2008)

Präparierte PDF-Dateien können nach Angaben des BlackBerry-Herstellers RIM dazu führen, dass ein Angreifer einen BlackBerry-Server unter seine Kontrolle bekommt. Dazu muss ein Anwender auf seinem Handheld die präparierte Datei öffnen wollen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

